# Looking for a good classic camera



## clemaire (Jul 6, 2011)

I've gotten pretty good with digital and now I'm starting to look into film. I bought a Holga 120N and started to get into lomography, but I really want to try out a vintage camera... I started to look into the Argus C3 and as an SLR the minolta SRT 101. I can't really decide...any suggestions?


----------



## DaveO (Jul 7, 2011)

clemaire said:


> I've gotten pretty good with digital and now I'm starting to look into film. I bought a Holga 120N and started to get into lomography, but I really want to try out a vintage camera... I started to look into the Argus C3 and as an SLR the minolta SRT 101. I can't really decide...any suggestions?



I've heard that the Argus C 3 was not that good of a camera. You might consider a Nikon 35ti instead which supposedly
has a fantastic lens.

DaveO


----------



## clemaire (Jul 7, 2011)

Im looking to spend no more than 50 bucks. the nikon 35ti runs for almost 400 on ebay. I guess Im realy asking if those two cameras are worth it.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 7, 2011)

I have an Argus C2, and I love it. It's the farthest you can get from digital though, since it's both manual and unmetered. If you go with the Argus, I would definitely recommend either using a handheld meter, or learning to measure light with your eyes.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2011)

The Argus C3, which I owned, is a DOG of a camera. If you want a "Classic" film SLR camera, you might think about a Nikon F...a camera that does not rely on foam seals to keep the back light-tight...but on engineering and build, and an actually light-PROOF back which is never going to have the foam rot out on you. There are any number of small, lightweight 35mm viewfinder or 35mm rangefinder cameras that are far, far better than the old Argus C3 ever was. Many Minolta SRT light meters conked out back when Reagan was president--the metering in a lot of the older cameras is going to be inoperative, or suspect. I would not pay more than $25 for an off-brand 35mm SLR from the 1970's, so do not overpay for a Minolta or Chinon or Pentax camera from the 70'-80's era.


----------



## clemaire (Jul 7, 2011)

Excuse my stupid question, but are light meters absolutely necessary? If the light meter on the minolta srt 101 is broken, then is it unusable?


----------



## compur (Jul 7, 2011)

clemaire said:


> Excuse my stupid question, but are light meters absolutely necessary?



No, not at all.  At least not while shooting outdoors in daylight. There is what's called the "sunny 16 rule" which is a method for estimating correct exposure. Google it for more info.

You can also use a separate hand-held meter if you prefer or in more difficult-to-estimate situations such as indoors.



> If the light meter on the minolta srt 101 is broken, then is it unusable?



No. Lots of vintage cameras never had a meter in the first place.  A broken meter on any camera that allows manual adjustments of aperture and shutter speed does not mean the camera can't be used.  In fact the meters on many vintage cameras, even if working, have often grown tired and are not as accurate as they once were anyway.


----------



## DaveO (Jul 7, 2011)

You're not going to get a classic camera for $ 50. You might get an old Pentax SP 500 with screw mount lenses, but nothing recent or good.

DaveO


----------



## Lauwerecht (Jul 7, 2011)

An SLR or rangefinder if you need precise focus control. Otherwise, something like an Agfa Isolette or Zeiss Ikon Contina (there are many, many of 135 or 120 film cameras to choose from). If you are happy to shoot aperture-priority or shutter priority then there are also the 1960s/1970s Japanese cameras like the Olympus Trips, Konica Auto S., Yashica Electros etc


----------



## clemaire (Jul 7, 2011)

The minolta srt is under 50. What's wrong with it other than the light meter problem


----------



## compur (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with an SRT as long is it is in good working condition.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 8, 2011)

The SRT101 is a sweet camera with really nice lenses.  I've owned one on and off since the 70s.  The camera will get out of your way and let you see what you're shooting.


----------



## clemaire (Jul 8, 2011)

Mike_E said:
			
		

> The SRT101 is a sweet camera with really nice lenses.  I've owned one on and off since the 70s.  The camera will get out of your way and let you see what you're shooting.



Sweet they have great prices on eBay so I'm really thinking about getting one. Any advice on what lens to get?


----------



## compur (Jul 8, 2011)

^ The usual starting place for film SLRs is the good ol' 50mm. Minolta made great lenses so any one of their's would be fine.  Other useful focal lengths are 24mm, 28mm, 35mm, 135mm and longer.


----------



## 1holegrouper (Jul 12, 2011)

I picked up a Zeiss Icon medium format (6x9cm) camera at an antique show for $20. It has a Carl Zeiss lens. Only certain shutter speeds worked until I had it CLA'd. The detail from its pictures is incredible and sometimes rivals my $$$$ Hasselblad. Sometimes you can get lucky.


----------

